# New '75 2002



## rtown (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just purchased a '75 2002 and wanted to get advice. For interior parts, etc., above and beyond Ebay, any suggestions? Thx!


----------



## JimboSoCal57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations!

I too am a recent buyer of a 1973 2002. Some of the places I found online to purchase interior parts are:

Bavauto.com (everything for your car, not just interior)

Pelicanparts.com

www.worlduph.com/hubpageBMW.htm (specializes in seat covers, carpeting)

www.gahh.com (they too specialize in interiors)

Hope this helps!

This is also a great forum for any technical questions you may have. I had a speedometer problem and got it resolved here.

Enjoy your new toy!

Jim


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

check out www.2002ad.com
or 
bavauto.com


----------

